# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  النسخة الـ FullRip من لعبة المصارعة والقتال الممتعة Kung Fu Strike The Warriors Rise

## Mr_HelL

Kung Fu Strike The Warriors Rise
TiNYiSO & Koas




Game Size : 600 Mb
Game Sort : Action

- Unrar All Parts
- Start Installation Setup.bat Then Play



OS: Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7
Processor: 2.4 GHz dual core
Memory: 1.5 GB RAM (Windows XP) / 2 GB (Windows Vista and Windows 7)
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 8000 series or ATI Radeon HD 2000 series or better
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0c
Hard Drive: 10 GB











لتحميل النسخة الفل ريب 121 ميجا



Only One Link



EzzFile
http://takemyfile.com/7278959

letItbit
http://takemyfile.com/7278948

TurbobIt
http://takemyfile.com/7278952

Filedefend
http://takemyfile.com/7278953

RestFile
http://takemyfile.com/7278965

Uploaded
http://takemyfile.com/7278949

ShareUpload
http://takemyfile.com/7278950

FileDown
http://takemyfile.com/7278964

Qshare
http://takemyfile.com/7278951

SendSpace
http://takemyfile.com/7278960

Jumbofiles
http://takemyfile.com/7278961

FileriO
http://takemyfile.com/7278958

NetlOad
http://takemyfile.com/7278947

FileCloud
http://takemyfile.com/7278956

RapidShare
http://takemyfile.com/7278957




لتحميل النسخة الكاملة 600 ميجا



Only One Link

LetitBit

http://takemyfile.com/7275362



TurboBit

http://takemyfile.com/7275363



Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/7275364



FileDefend





NetLoad

http://takemyfile.com/7275365



FileRio

http://takemyfile.com/7275366



JumboFiles







200.Mb Per Link

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/7275370
http://takemyfile.com/7275371
http://takemyfile.com/7275372
http://takemyfile.com/7275373



RapidShare

http://takemyfile.com/7275374
http://takemyfile.com/7275375
http://takemyfile.com/7275376
http://takemyfile.com/7275377



JumboFiles





FileRio

http://takemyfile.com/7275378
http://takemyfile.com/7275379
http://takemyfile.com/7275380
http://takemyfile.com/7275381



Ziddu

http://takemyfile.com/7275382
http://takemyfile.com/7275383
http://takemyfile.com/7275384
http://takemyfile.com/7275385



SendSpace

http://takemyfile.com/7275386
http://takemyfile.com/7275387
http://takemyfile.com/7275388
http://takemyfile.com/7275389

----------


## دموع الغصون

*هيك العاب حلوه ومسليه 
مشكور علاء على المجهود والاختيار المميز 
الله يعطيك العافية*

----------

